# LAFC GAME



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 2, 2018)

*
This is why we need that wall.

Is Hooliganism Coming to the MLS? LAFC Fans Pelt Real Salt Lake ...
Newsweek-4 hours ago
Los Angeles FC and Real Salt Lake played out an MLS classic in the first round of the playoffs but LAFC fans made the headlines for all the ...
LAFC fans chanted gay slur throughout MLS playoff match
Outsports-10 hours ago

LAFC upset in MLS playoffs after fans pelt Real Salt Lake keeper with ...
Yahoo Sports-11 hours ago

MLS playoffs: LAFC's season ends with loss to Real Salt Lake, fans ...
Local Source-Los Angeles Times-10 hours ago

Real Salt Lake stuns LAFC in MLS Cup playoff opener
In-Depth-OCRegister-11 hours ago

LAFC Knocked Out Of Playoffs In Loss Marred By Anti-Gay Chants ...
Local Source-CBS Los Angeles-12 minutes ago*


----------



## Zdrone (Nov 2, 2018)

Uh, I’m sure none of them were here legally...

Sheesh


----------



## espola (Nov 2, 2018)

Zdrone said:


> Uh, I’m sure none of them were here legally...
> 
> Sheesh


Loser Joe is a racist, so he doesn't care.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 2, 2018)

Zdrone said:


> Uh, I’m sure none of them were here legally...
> 
> Sheesh


I didn't say any such thing, but the fact you assume most are not says volumes.
I am sure you agree.
You do remember the USA Mexico game?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 2, 2018)

espola said:


> Loser Joe is a racist, so he doesn't care.


I didn't realize illegal was a race.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Nov 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *This is why we need that wall.
> 
> Is Hooliganism Coming to the MLS? LAFC Fans Pelt Real Salt Lake ...
> Newsweek-4 hours ago
> ...


*Nah, they just need to learn how conduct themselves in public. This is problematic in most countries. Etiquette and showing class at sporting events is an issue. Maybe they could attend a Cotillion class. And, avoid a Raider game.*


----------



## espola (Nov 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I didn't say any such thing, but the fact you assume most are not says volumes.


So then why did you mention "that wall"?


----------



## focomoso (Nov 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I didn't realize illegal was a race.


Do you not get that you've fallen right into the trap?


----------



## focomoso (Nov 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *This is why we need that wall.*


Have you never been to (or seen on TV) a soccer game in Germany or Poland? It's the same everywhere, regardless of race or legal status (or whatever it is you're ranting against).


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Nov 2, 2018)

Are you saying the wall should be built to keep LA residents out?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 2, 2018)

espola said:


> So then why did you mention "that wall"?


Why not?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 2, 2018)

focomoso said:


> Do you not get that you've fallen right into the trap?


No I did not. E could never trap anyone.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 2, 2018)

focomoso said:


> Have you never been to (or seen on TV) a soccer game in Germany or Poland? It's the same everywhere, regardless of race or legal status (or whatever it is you're ranting against).


This is the USA, we should strive to be better than 3rd world countries, that is why we need the wall, ask Merkel about her immigration policy and how that's working out.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 2, 2018)

Simisoccerfan said:


> Are you saying the wall should be built to keep LA residents out?


That's another great idea, we don't need no stinking Angelinos in OC.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That's another great idea, we don't need no stinking Angelinos in OC.


Snake can go in to recruit soccer players.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Nov 2, 2018)

Refs could have cleared out portions of the crowd or even the entire stadium. Besides the fans, the soccer played is hard to watch. LUFC blew that game for many reasons. Hard to watch MLS games.


----------



## focomoso (Nov 2, 2018)

It wasn't a great game, that's for sure. But it was fun to be there all the same.


----------



## Keeper07 (Nov 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *This is why we need that wall.
> 
> Is Hooliganism Coming to the MLS? LAFC Fans Pelt Real Salt Lake ...
> Newsweek-4 hours ago
> ...


Keep your ignorant racist remarks in the “Off topic” threads. Let’s not forget who the typical poster child for mass shootings is- your typical depressed white guy. Every race, gender, nationality, religion, etc etc has shitty people. Stop promoting your ignorant, hatred fueled propaganda on these threads.


----------



## jpeter (Nov 2, 2018)

OC is full of former Angelinos, there has been a wave of  ..... Flight migration from LA.

Some fans drink too much and say stupid stuff no matter what type of event there is no matter the location.   Not to excuse the chants or behavior but #respect is something we should all strive for.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 2, 2018)

Keeper07 said:


> Keep your ignorant racist remarks in the “Off topic” threads. Let’s not forget who the typical poster child for mass shootings is- your typical depressed white guy. Every race, gender, nationality, religion, etc etc has shitty people. Stop promoting your ignorant, hatred fueled propaganda on these threads.


I have not mentioned race, but you have, you ignorant, racist, commie bastard.


----------



## Keeper07 (Nov 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I have not mentioned race, but you have, you ignorant, racist, commie bastard.


Lol!!I didn’t know you meant a wall to keep canadians out then. You’re so full of shxt you can’t even own what you say. You spew hate but then are too scared and weak to own it. All your posts paint a clear picture of who you are. It’s pretty comical to see people like you who are full of hate and bigotry fight against the inevitable. Times are changing and no matter how much you try to fight it and how many battles your kind may win things will continue to change.  - signed ( a “commie” bastard lol )


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Nov 2, 2018)

focomoso said:


> It wasn't a great game, that's for sure. But it was fun to be there all the same.


only way to really watch an MLS game is in person & watch how MOST of the non-domestic players play - like Zlatan, Vela, Silva. Have to look away if Gio Dos Santos gets the ball near him.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 2, 2018)

Keeper07 said:


> Lol!!I didn’t know you meant a wall to keep canadians out then. You’re so full of shxt you can’t even own what you say. You spew hate but then are too scared and weak to own it. All your posts paint a clear picture of who you are. It’s pretty comical to see people like you who are full of hate and bigotry fight against the inevitable. Times are changing and no matter how much you try to fight it and how many battles your kind may win things will continue to change.  - signed ( a “commie” bastard lol )


So, wanting a wall to protect our country is racist?
Please tell me more about me.


----------



## focomoso (Nov 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, wanting a wall to protect our country is racist?


Protect our country from what?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 2, 2018)

focomoso said:


> Protect our country from what?


Murders, rapists, disease, terrorists, drugs and from the financial issues that come with invaders, white, black, brown, yellow and red.


----------



## Keeper07 (Nov 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Murders, rapists, disease, terrorists, drugs and from the financial issues that come with invaders, white, black, brown, yellow and red.


Pretty much your ancestors


----------



## Keeper07 (Nov 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, wanting a wall to protect our country is racist?
> Please tell me more about me.


There are better ways to protect our country than with a wall.  We’re a First Nation country yet you want to solve things with third world resolutions. Did the wall help Pakistan? China? I mean cmon joe be innovative rather than copying third nation tactics... the wall= such a waste of money and resources.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Nov 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe.  First of all you are giving the MLS too much credit. 
1. Illegals don't follow LAFC. 
2. You see this stuff all the time when there's an NBA or NFL parade in diferent cities. 
3. 3 White middle aged men like you just had some hideous crimes killing innocent people over the past month 

4.  Leave politics out of this site.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 2, 2018)

Keeper07 said:


> There are better ways to protect our country than with a wall.  We’re a First Nation country yet you want to solve things with third world resolutions. Did the wall help Pakistan? China? I mean cmon joe be innovative rather than copying third nation tactics... the wall= such a waste of money and resources.


I am all ears. What will work? Just letting illegals in, feeding, housing, educating and medicating hasn't worked, they just keep coming and we bring their extended families.
Lets hear it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 2, 2018)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Sheriff Joe.  First of all you are giving the MLS too much credit.
> 1. Illegals don't follow LAFC.
> 2. You see this stuff all the time when there's an NBA or NFL parade in diferent cities.
> 3. 3 White middle aged men like you just had some hideous crimes killing innocent people over the past month
> ...


That's  why I don't watch the NFL and the NBA and no, nobody like me killed anyone.
The Hispanics shouting those gay slurs either are illegal or were illegal at some point I would wager.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Nov 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That's  why I don't watch the NFL and the NBA and no, nobody like me killed anyone.
> The Hispanics shouting those gay slurs either are illegal or were illegal at some point I would wager.


Nobody like me killed anyone???? What happened to all the native Americans when the Europeans arrived?  What about slavery in the South. 

Didn't we also corral a bunch of Japanese men during WWII??


https://www.history.com/topics/world-war-ii/japanese-american-relocation

How do you defend these actions.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 2, 2018)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Nobody like me killed anyone???? What happened to all the native Americans when the Europeans arrived?  What about slavery in the South.
> 
> Didn't we also corral a bunch of Japanese men during WWII??
> 
> ...


I am no FDR and I didn't kill any slaves or any Indians.


----------



## MijoPlumber (Nov 2, 2018)

espola said:


> Loser Joe is a racist, so he doesn't care.


Mijo,  holy shit !  That was not Amore at LAFC! Why me, don’t give away any of my share of your stuff.  There isn’t going to be enough of your money to go around so maybe the wall is not a bad idea?


----------



## GunninGopher (Nov 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, wanting a wall to protect our country is racist?


In general no, but specifically this does:



Sheriff Joe said:


> The Hispanics shouting those gay slurs either are illegal or were illegal at some point I would wager.


Also, assuming an on-line persona of "Sheriff Joe", who is a certified racist doesn't bolster a non-racist case for you.

I'm as white as they come, for what it's worth. I'm sure it is important to you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 3, 2018)

GunninGopher said:


> In general no, but specifically this does:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can think whatever you want, SJ is no racist, just trying to protect the USA from criminals.


----------



## Lambchop (Nov 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am all ears. What will work? Just letting illegals in, feeding, housing, educating and medicating hasn't worked, they just keep coming and we bring their extended families.
> Lets hear it.[/QUO


----------



## Fishme1 (Nov 3, 2018)

Zdrone said:


> Uh, I’m sure none of them were here legally...
> 
> Sheesh


Great, Another racist on a soccer forum.


----------



## ultimate20 (Nov 3, 2018)

Think about “big games” no matter the venue, country, league or tournament... Don’t confuse passion with intelligence.


----------



## Fishme1 (Nov 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I have not mentioned race, but you have, you ignorant, racist, commie bastard.


You don’t need to mention race racial joe. What happen? Nobody pays attention to you on the off topic section. How does it feel to watch a love one play soccer along side all these people you talk so much about. You’re such a coward you run home to hide behind your computer to promote your propaganda.


----------



## Fishme1 (Nov 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, wanting a wall to protect our country is racist?
> Please tell me more about me.


Jack ass. The majority of people coming here overstay their visas. They are actually allowed here. What is the wall going to accomplish. You’re ignorant.


----------



## Fishme1 (Nov 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Murders, rapists, disease, terrorists, drugs and from the financial issues that come with invaders, white, black, brown, yellow and red.


Is that what happen with native Americans??


----------



## Fishme1 (Nov 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am all ears. What will work? Just letting illegals in, feeding, housing, educating and medicating hasn't worked, they just keep coming and we bring their extended families.
> Lets hear it.


You sound afraid. Don’t be afraid it’s ok. Nobody is coming to invade. Take deep breaths. It’s ok.


----------



## Zdrone (Nov 3, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Great, Another racist on a soccer forum.


My apologies, the post was done with a heavy dose of sarcasm


----------



## Fishme1 (Nov 3, 2018)

Zdrone said:


> My apologies, the post was done with a heavy dose of sarcasm


No worries champ. My apologies too !


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 4, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> JThe majority of people coming here overstay their visas.


Now that is one ignant statement.
You have issues with the truth, typical lib.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 4, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> You don’t need to mention race racial joe. What happen? Nobody pays attention to you on the off topic section. How does it feel to watch a love one play soccer along side all these people you talk so much about. You’re such a coward you run home to hide behind your computer to promote your propaganda.


As usual, you have no idea what you are talking about.
My daughter is a Chinaman.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 4, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> You sound afraid. Don’t be afraid it’s ok. Nobody is coming to invade. Take deep breaths. It’s ok.


I am not afraid, the 2nd amendment is alive and well.

NOVEMBER 4, 2018
*Democrats care about illegal aliens, not you*
By Lloyd Marcus
A buddy shared a heart-wrenching story with me during dinner. His mom was killed Christmas Eve by a drunk-driving illegal alien. The illegal had been caught four times driving drunk by police, never deported. My buddy is number nine of his amazing mom's thirteen kids. She was old-school Italian, waking up 3 A.M. five days a week to bake fresh bread and prepare meals for their family. Dad cooked on weekends.

Christmas Eve 2002, she decided to make a quick run to the store for a few ingredients she needed to bake pies. You can imagine the devastating horror their family felt upon being notified by police that their mother had been killed.

The illegal alien drunk driver received seven years and served only three and a half. Two of my buddy's brothers attended the illegal alien's parole hearing to keep him behind bars, to no avail. The multiple-offender illegal alien drunk driver was set free to roam the streets of America, not deported.


----------



## Kicknit22 (Nov 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am not afraid, the 2nd amendment is alive and well.
> 
> NOVEMBER 4, 2018
> *Democrats care about illegal aliens, not you*
> ...


This story, while tragic, has very little to do with resident status.  It’s about a bad human being, and a flawed judicial system.  Are “illegal aliens” only Mexican, or can they be sweet, hard working Italian ladies?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 4, 2018)

Kicknit22 said:


> This story, while tragic, has very little to do with resident status.  It’s about a bad human being, and a flawed judicial system.  Are “illegal aliens” only Mexican, or can they be sweet, hard working Italian ladies?


Illegals can come from any country, and in fact, the "caravans" in the news today are from south of Mexico.
If they attempt to stay in Mexico, they will be required to leave or imprisoned.


----------



## espola (Nov 4, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Illegals can come from any country, and in fact, the "caravans" in the news today are from south of Mexico.
> If they attempt to stay in Mexico, they will be required to leave or imprisoned.


Did you intend that to make sense when you started writing it?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 4, 2018)

espola said:


> Did you intend that to make sense when you started writing it?


I dont make sense of Mexico's immigration policies.
Its not my job, and frankly, none of my business.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 4, 2018)

Kicknit22 said:


> This story, while tragic, has very little to do with resident status.  It’s about a bad human being, and a flawed judicial system.  Are “illegal aliens” only Mexican, or can they be sweet, hard working Italian ladies?


I am talking about who broke the law to get here and overstayed their visa.
We have plenty of lawbreakers in our country as it is, we don't need to import them.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 4, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Illegals can come from any country, and in fact, the "caravans" in the news today are from south of Mexico.
> If they attempt to stay in Mexico, they will be required to leave or imprisoned.


I believe the Invaders were offered sanctuary in Mexico, but that wasn't good enough, beggars can be choosers I guess.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I believe the Invaders were offered sanctuary in Mexico, but that wasn't good enough, beggars can be choosers I guess.


Only because they are "passing through". The political optics are one thing, but if these caravans start piling up in Mexico, the worm will turn.
Mexico will not tolerate any illegal immigration.
If you dont believe me, try it yourself.


----------



## Zdrone (Nov 4, 2018)

I regret my initial mocking of this.  Can we kinda please take this to the off topic forum?


----------



## espola (Nov 4, 2018)

Zdrone said:


> I regret my initial mocking of this.  Can we kinda please take this to the off topic forum?


See it as an opportunity to look at people's inner character.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 4, 2018)

Zdrone said:


> I regret my initial mocking of this.  Can we kinda please take this to the off topic forum?


Sure thing.


----------



## Fishme1 (Nov 4, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Only because they are "passing through". The political optics are one thing, but if these caravans start piling up in Mexico, the worm will turn.
> Mexico will not tolerate any illegal immigration.
> If you dont believe me, try it yourself.


Really, perhaps you should visit San Miguel de Ayende Mexico where you’ll find more Americans living there them Mexicans.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 4, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Really, perhaps you should visit San Miguel de Ayende Mexico where you’ll find more Americans living there them Mexicans.


Legally.
My grandfather lived in Mexico for many years. (legally)


----------



## justified (Nov 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *This is why we need that wall.
> 
> Is Hooliganism Coming to the MLS? LAFC Fans Pelt Real Salt Lake ...
> Newsweek-4 hours ago
> ...


Dear Moderator, please move this topic to the off topic forum or create a new category for this post. This post is racist and is making threats against groups of people. This is the kind of stuff ruins conversation by decent people and there will be no chance of talking about anything of value. For one thing, it tries to make the point that the hoodlums at the LAFC game last week were illegal immigrants. If anyone were to believe that, then British hooligans are not British, and Spanish Ultras are not Spaniards. Also, Joe Arpaio is a known racial profiler and was put in the slammer for it. There is no one more racist. I'd consider an Off Topic 3 category for this type of stuff.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 5, 2018)

justified said:


> Dear Moderator, please move this topic to the off topic forum or create a new category for this post. This post is racist and is making threats against groups of people. This is the kind of stuff ruins conversation by decent people and there will be no chance of talking about anything of value. For one thing, it tries to make the point that the hoodlums at the LAFC game last week were illegal immigrants. If anyone were to believe that, then British hooligans are not British, and Spanish Ultras are not Spaniards. Also, Joe Arpaio is a known racial profiler and was put in the slammer for it. There is no one more racist. I'd consider an Off Topic 3 category for this type of stuff.


Protecting our borders is not racist, loser.

*Jim Reeves - Snowflake - YouTube*


----------



## focomoso (Nov 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am all ears. What will work? Just letting illegals in, feeding, housing, educating and medicating hasn't worked, they just keep coming and we bring their extended families.
> Lets hear it.


Defined "Hasn't worked"?


----------



## focomoso (Nov 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Murders, rapists, disease, terrorists, drugs and from the financial issues that come with invaders, white, black, brown, yellow and red.


That's what they used to say about the Irish. Then the Chinese. Then the Italians.

You're here by an accident of your birth and somehow you feel that accident should provide you with special privileges. 

It goes on and on and on...


----------



## focomoso (Nov 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> nobody like me killed anyone.


The essential delusion of colonial bigotry.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 5, 2018)

focomoso said:


> Defined "Hasn't worked"?


Look around Ca and what do you see? Americans living on the street, maybe we should stop spending on the illegals and spend money on our citizens.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 5, 2018)

focomoso said:


> That's what they used to say about the Irish. Then the Chinese. Then the Italians.
> 
> You're here by an accident of your birth and somehow you feel that accident should provide you with special privileges.
> 
> It goes on and on and on...


Whatever, I am here legally.
The big fish eat the little fish, that's just the way it works and it has for a few years now.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 5, 2018)

focomoso said:


> The essential delusion of colonial bigotry.


Get over yourself, snowflake. You have contracted victimitis.


----------



## espola (Nov 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Whatever, I am here legally.
> The big fish eat the little fish, that's just the way it works and it has for a few years now.


Racist.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 5, 2018)

espola said:


> Racist.


Would you people stop trolling me please?


----------



## espola (Nov 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Would you people stop trolling me please?


Hypocrite.


----------



## focomoso (Nov 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Whatever, I am here legally.
> The big fish eat the little fish, that's just the way it works and it has for a few years now.


So, and correct me if I'm wrong, you're saying that racism is just a part of life and we need to just deal with it?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 5, 2018)

espola said:


> Hypocrite.


Someone asked me to stop posting on this thread and I did, until some SJW couldn't help herself.
I feel like Michael Corleone.


► 0:06
*Just when I thought I was out...they pull me back in. - YouTube*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 5, 2018)

focomoso said:


> So, and correct me if I'm wrong, you're saying that racism is just a part of life and we need to just deal with it?


What racism are you talking about?
Keeping illegals where they belong?


----------



## espola (Nov 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Someone asked me to stop posting on this thread and I did, until some SJW couldn't help herself.
> I feel like Michael Corleone.
> 
> View attachment 3350
> ...


Liar.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 5, 2018)

espola said:


> Liar.


After your handler changes your diaper look at post 55, 57 and 60.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 5, 2018)

focomoso said:


> Defined "Hasn't worked"?


This should splain it, but I am sure you people think this is racist too.
*advert featuring Luis Bracamonte - The Independent*

https://www.independent.co.uk › ... › World › Americas › US politics › Midterms 2018
▶ 0:53


----------



## justified (Nov 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Would you people stop trolling me please?


It is funny when Trump supporters like Joe accuse others of trolling him, as if somehow he is the victim. What happened during the Obama period, you didn't make enough money in the market? Blacks, Mexicans, gays and women got more rights than you can handle? This is America dude, wake up.


----------



## focomoso (Nov 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What racism are you talking about?
> Keeping illegals where they belong?


Wait, you're seriously denying that you're racist? I assumed you'd have the courage to own up to it. It seems to be your defining characteristic, no?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 5, 2018)

focomoso said:


> Wait, you're seriously denying that you're racist? I assumed you'd have the courage to own up to it. It seems to be your defining characteristic, no?


No.
Can you please point to one racist thing I have said?
I will wait.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 5, 2018)

justified said:


> It is funny when Trump supporters like Joe accuse others of trolling him, as if somehow he is the victim. What happened during the Obama period, you didn't make enough money in the market? Blacks, Mexicans, gays and women got more rights than you can handle? This is America dude, wake up.


I said I was going to stop posting on this thread, but you had to come and try to save everyone from big, bad Sheriff Joe.
I like you, you are black even though I have not met you. I love black people, I have even been to a Rick James concert.
I grew up and played soccer with a bunch of Mexicans in the 70's and employ 16 of them, legal of course. Nothing against gays as long as they keep it in the closet and don't try any funny business with me.
Women on the other hand are the devils spawn.
The mostly white Obama was the worst mistake this country has made in a long time. He was so bad that the American people elected Trump, think on that for a while.
There you go, it is up to you to figure out which ones are true and which ones I posted just to mess with you.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Nov 5, 2018)

This thread:


----------



## espola (Nov 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No.
> Can you please point to one racist thing I have said?
> I will wait.


Racist.


----------



## ferbert (Nov 5, 2018)

Interesting opinions from our cultivated crow!!
Seems like no one had open a history book before.
What is California?
Why most of cities and streets have Hispanic names?
Why do we have blond people here? And since where?
Why do we have brown people here? And since where?
Why do we have black people here?
We all know that a soccer team without Hispanic players isn't good, as we all know that without white parents, teams wouldn't be able to pay the bills. I called to that "teamwork" we need each other to survive.
Under the skin, we all have a white skeleton.
Don't waste your time hating.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 5, 2018)

espola said:


> Racist.


That's what I thought.


----------



## Justafan (Nov 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That's what I thought.


You have the White House, the Senate, the House, the Supreme Court, the economy is “booming,” everybody who wants a job has a job, no more Obama or Clinton, So why are you still so angry?


----------



## Justafan (Nov 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Look around Ca and what do you see? Americans living on the street, maybe we should stop spending on the illegals and spend money on our citizens.


You need a new accountant.

http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-california-economy-gdp-20180504-story.html


----------



## Justafan (Nov 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Protecting our borders is not racist, loser.
> View attachment 3349
> *Jim Reeves - Snowflake - YouTube*


You know there's never been a line to do America's dirty work right?  Think cotton, railroads, fruits and vegetables.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 5, 2018)

Justafan said:


> You know there's never been a line to do America's dirty work right?  Think cotton, railroads, fruits and vegetables.


Racist.
Clean your own house, mow your own lawn, and pick your own fruit.
That, or pay the toll to have it done legally, you lazy piece of chit.


----------



## Justafan (Nov 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Racist.


Is that all you got?  Remember we’re not in the off topic forum.  Everybody can see/hear you now.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 5, 2018)

Justafan said:


> You have the White House, the Senate, the House, the Supreme Court, the economy is “booming,” everybody who wants a job has a job, no more Obama or Clinton, So why are you still so angry?


I am not angry. Just want some law and order. You been to San Francisco lately? How about Los Angeles?


----------



## focomoso (Nov 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No.
> Can you please point to one racist thing I have said?
> I will wait.


I give you your next post:


> I said I was going to stop posting on this thread, but you had to come and try to save everyone from big, bad Sheriff Joe.
> I like you, you are black even though I have not met you. I love black people, I have even been to a Rick James concert.
> I grew up and played soccer with a bunch of Mexicans in the 70's and employ 16 of them, legal of course. Nothing against gays as long as they keep it in the closet and don't try any funny business with me.
> Women on the other hand are the devils spawn.
> ...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 5, 2018)

Justafan said:


> You need a new accountant.
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-california-economy-gdp-20180504-story.html


La Times huh?
*Wall of Debt - Unsustainable California*
uscommonsense.org/research/unsustainable-*california*-the-top-10...
*California*’s actual “Wall of *Debt*” is an estimated $443 billion, much larger than the $26.2 billion frequently cited by officials and the media. Introduction Over the last decade, *California* amassed extensive *debt* that it will have to repay over the coming decades.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 5, 2018)

Justafan said:


> You know there's never been a line to do America's dirty work right?  Think cotton, railroads, fruits and vegetables.


What would you call the thousands of south americans heading this way? They are even waving their flags.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 5, 2018)

focomoso said:


> I give you your next post:


What part offends your sensitive feelings?


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am not angry. Just want some law and order. You been to San Francisco lately? How about Los Angeles?


San Francisco? Isn't there a Proposition to vote on tomorrow that will allow, or maybe force, them to become their own State? I can always dream...


----------



## Justafan (Nov 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am not angry. Just want some law and order. You been to San Francisco lately? How about Los Angeles?


When was the last time the homeless or “illegals” kept you up at night?  When was the last time you got home and said, “you know honey, I can’t talk about our trip to Hawaii, my fantasy team, our trip to Oceanside, our daughters upcoming soccer game, the Rams, Lakers, Kings, Dodgers, etc., because I can’t get those F’n day laborer illegals out of my mind when I passed by the Home Depot this morning.”

You’re either a phony or need a life.


----------



## Justafan (Nov 5, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> San Francisco? Isn't there a Proposition to vote on tomorrow that will allow, or maybe force, them to become their own State? I can always dream...


Don’t let the door hit tu in the ass.  Over 100 years of illegal immigration and somehow we keep moving up the list.  California is only behind the US, China, Japan, and Germany.  Think about that.  I call that scoreboard!


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 5, 2018)

Justafan said:


> When was the last time the homeless or “illegals” kept you up at night?.


Funny you should post that. Earlier I was at the local Sheriffs station to report a group of homeless that had taken up residence just behind our housing development. It's the same area where my son and his friends where attempting to build a treehouse. My son no longer goes there due to the used hypodermic needles they found. So yea...that night I slept much lighter.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 5, 2018)

And this is why we have Off Topic . Thread Moved


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 5, 2018)

Justafan said:


> Don’t let the door hit tu in the ass.  Over 100 years of illegal immigration and somehow we keep moving up the list.  California is only behind the US, China, Japan, and Germany.  Think about that.  I call that scoreboard!


Sorry your having a tough day.  I saw the Rams lost...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 5, 2018)

Justafan said:


> When was the last time the homeless or “illegals” kept you up at night?  When was the last time you got home and said, “you know honey, I can’t talk about our trip to Hawaii, my fantasy team, our trip to Oceanside, our daughters upcoming soccer game, the Rams, Lakers, Kings, Dodgers, etc., because I can’t get those F’n day laborer illegals out of my mind when I passed by the Home Depot this morning.”
> 
> You’re either a phony or need a life.


So, tripping over homeless people on your way into a business doesn't bother you?
So, giving illegals drivers licenses doesn't bother you?
Letting people stay here illegally doesn't bother you?
Paying for illegals to stay here doesn't bother you?
Post you address, leave your door unlocked and make sure your fridge is stocked and we will be right over, don't know how long we will stay though.


----------



## Justafan (Nov 5, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Funny you should post that. Earlier I was at the local Sheriffs station to report a group of homeless that had taken up residence just behind our housing development. It's the same area where my son and his friends where attempting to build a treehouse. My son no longer goes there due to the used hypodermic needles they found. So yea...that night I slept much lighter.


Exactly, out of sight out of mind.


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 5, 2018)

Justafan said:


> Exactly, out of sight out of mind.


Are you ok? You're post are beginning to sound like Ratmans.... babbling.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 5, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Sorry your having a tough day.  I saw the Rams lost...


I don't know why, but I have a soft spot for this guy.


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't know why, but I have a soft spot for this guy.


He reminds me of Rat....gotta give him points for trying.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 5, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Funny you should post that. Earlier I was at the local Sheriffs station to report a group of homeless that had taken up residence just behind our housing development. It's the same area where my son and his friends where attempting to build a treehouse. My son no longer goes there due to the used hypodermic needles they found. So yea...that night I slept much lighter.


These people think it will just go away by itself, the homeless problem in Fullerton is horrible, the cops will not do anything since that Kelly Thomas incident.
People just don't go to the businesses that the homeless hang out in front of.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 5, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Are you ok? You're post are beginning to sound like Ratmans.... babbling.


It's not Rat.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 5, 2018)

Justafan said:


> Don’t let the door hit tu in the ass.  Over 100 years of illegal immigration and somehow we keep moving up the list.  California is only behind the US, China, Japan, and Germany.  Think about that.  I call that scoreboard!


Unfunded liabilities anyone?


----------



## Justafan (Nov 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Racist.
> Clean your own house, mow your own lawn, and pick your own fruit.
> That, or pay the toll to have it done legally, you lazy piece of chit.


Exactly, you just made my point, tell that to SJ, he doesn’t want to pay any taxes so you think he’s going to pay the legal toll?  America is F’n lazy and they want their cake and it it too.  They demand 5 star service at a 3 star price.  

America has the sovereign right to do whatever it wants with immigration, it can kick them all out, just don’t be an ungrateful prick and pretend you didn’t benefit from this mutual relationship that’s existed for 100’s of years.  Say thanks, but no thanks, we’ll take it from here.  We will mow our own lawns, make our own beds, cook our own food, and raise our own children. But you don’t have the balls to even admit that you’ve benefited financially (at a minimum) from the undocumented.


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It's not Rat.


He just reminds me of Ratboy...his typos and babbling.


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 5, 2018)

Justafan said:


> But you don’t have the balls to even admit that you’ve benefited financially (at a minimum) from the undocumented.


You certainly have a fascination with Testicles.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 5, 2018)

Justafan said:


> Exactly, you just made my point, tell that to SJ, he doesn’t want to pay any taxes so you think he’s going to pay the legal toll?  America is F’n lazy and they want their cake and it it too.  They demand 5 star service at a 3 star price.
> 
> America has the sovereign right to do whatever it wants with immigration, it can kick them all out, just don’t be an ungrateful prick and pretend you didn’t benefit from this mutual relationship that’s existed for 100’s of years.  Say thanks, but no thanks, we’ll take it from here.  We will mow our own lawns, make our own beds, cook our own food, and raise our own children. But you don’t have the balls to even admit that you’ve benefited financially (at a minimum) from the undocumented.


Taxes are not meant to pay for your salads and housekeepers.
I pick up after myself, mow my own lawn and grow my own.
If you want cheap salad, I suggest you do the same.

You must have me mistaken for the loudmouth in the mirror, racist.
I dont expect people to pick up after me for illegal cash donations.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 5, 2018)

Justafan said:


> Exactly, you just made my point, tell that to SJ, he doesn’t want to pay any taxes so you think he’s going to pay the legal toll?  America is F’n lazy and they want their cake and it it too.  They demand 5 star service at a 3 star price.
> 
> America has the sovereign right to do whatever it wants with immigration, it can kick them all out, just don’t be an ungrateful prick and pretend you didn’t benefit from this mutual relationship that’s existed for 100’s of years.  Say thanks, but no thanks, we’ll take it from here.  We will mow our own lawns, make our own beds, cook our own food, and raise our own children. But you don’t have the balls to even admit that you’ve benefited financially (at a minimum) from the undocumented.


I wonder how much the thousands of dead Americans killed by illegals have benefitted from them. No amount of savings can justify illegals being here.
I will take the hit.


----------



## nononono (Nov 5, 2018)

Keeper07 said:


> Keep your ignorant racist remarks in the “Off topic” threads. Let’s not forget who the typical poster child for mass shootings is- your typical depressed *white guy*. Every race, gender, nationality, religion, etc etc has shitty people. Stop promoting your ignorant, hatred fueled propaganda on these threads.



*You guys CANNOT accept the TRUTH........*






 Dumb x *5*
Goalie1310 htk inomushiki Fishme1 MA0812





 Dislike x *2*
focomoso Keeper07

*Either the LAFC fans yelled what was stated or they didn't......*
*So what is it !*

*And by the way " Keepyourhandsoff07 " the traditional UPPER class*
*in YOUR home Country is Caucasian ( Blanco ) ....Mr Stupido.*
*So what does that say about YOUR upper crust.*
*Mr StupidoKeepyourhandsoff07.....*


----------



## nononono (Nov 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> These people think it will just go away by itself, the homeless problem in Fullerton is horrible, the cops will not do anything since that Kelly Thomas incident.
> People just don't go to the businesses that the homeless hang out in front of.


*I raise a STINK and point out the STINK....If that is not enough, I call every City *
*Agency until they are removed......I won't stop until my Customers are safe.*

*And Yes the Homeless are GONE .....*

*The Business District IS NOT A RESIDENTIAL DISTRICT !*

*The MORE Businesses that treat this issue as a Loss Of Revenue Issue for*
*the Cities the faster this degenerate problem will curtailed.....*

*I have Absolutely NO COMPASSION FOR LAZY NO GOOD TIT SUCKERS who*
*want to live off of other peoples hard work !!*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 5, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Great, Another racist on a soccer forum.


Racism is in your head.  Discrimination is what you should be worried about.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 5, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Jack ass. The majority of people coming here overstay their visas. They are actually allowed here.


Glad you cleared that up.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 5, 2018)

justified said:


> Dear Moderator, please move this topic to the off topic forum or create a new category for this post. This post is racist and is making threats against groups of people. This is the kind of stuff ruins conversation by decent people and there will be no chance of talking about anything of value. For one thing, it tries to make the point that the hoodlums at the LAFC game last week were illegal immigrants. If anyone were to believe that, then British hooligans are not British, and Spanish Ultras are not Spaniards. Also, Joe Arpaio is a known racial profiler and was put in the slammer for it. There is no one more racist. I'd consider an Off Topic 3 category for this type of stuff.


Jester, Donʻt be afraid of joe.  You havenʻt tried his beef jerky yet.   There is no way a racist could make beef jerky as good as he does.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 5, 2018)

Justafan said:


> You need a new accountant.
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-california-economy-gdp-20180504-story.html


You need an accountant to tell you that CA. Spends 115% of what it gets in Tax revenues?  

Vote NO on all Bond measures.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 5, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Jester, Donʻt be afraid of joe.  You havenʻt tried his beef jerky yet.   There is no way a racist could make beef jerky as good as he does.


I can take a hint, you me and the resident plumber will have to get together before Christmas.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 6, 2018)

NOVEMBER 6, 2018
*Will San Diego solve its veteran homelessness crisis?*
By Sutton Porter
America and prominently California are sliding down the path of a deepening crisis among our veteran population.  Nationally, 1.4 million veterans are at risk of homelessness. On any given night, approximately 40,000 veterans are homeless.  Veterans are now 50% more likely to experience homelessness, and approximately 45% of the 1.6 million Iraq and Afghanistan war veterans are

	
	
		
		
	


	




seeking disability compensation, which include mental health-related claims.  Projections indicate that, for a number of reasons, only about 50% of veterans will receive the mental-health care they need.

San Diego known as America’s Finest City has become one of the leaders in America’s not so fine veteran homeless population. The military and veterans fall under the jurisdiction of the federal government.  The worsening conditions of our veterans indicate a necessity for public examination and accountability.

Last year, homelessness among veterans in San Diego increased by 24% under Congressman Scott Peters. For the first time, incumbent Representative Scott Peters is being challenged for his congressional seat by someone with a military affiliation and a national security background: Captain Omar Qudrat, U.S. Army Reserve.

Qudrat’s campaign has declared the state of our veterans in San Diego “a domestic humanitarian crisis.”  “No one wants to call it that, but that’s what it is, and we need to respond to it in accordance with the reality that this is a crisis.”  The number of homeless veterans in San Diego is large, but what's counted does not account for the full scale of the problem, such as the problem of those who live in their cars or in shelters.  If there is a front line for the crisis afflicting our modern-day veteran population, it’s San Diego’s 52nd district.

Qudrat’s plan addresses multiple components interrelated with veteran homelessness: pre-separation mental-health assessments, treatment, access to quality health care pre- and post-service, family reintegration, therapy, meaningful employment, housing, accountability, and a continued culture of purpose.

An important measure Mr. Quadrat would introduce is an affordable housing model that can also have cross-purposes for the broader homeless population as well as even at-risk families seeking sufficient living standards but unable to afford the current rent and real estate market in places like Southern California.

He would form a private-public task force that includes tech industry leaders to bring technology and innovation to bear to increase accountability and transparency, to develop apps

Such as an “Uberlike” app with veterans using a star rating system for the personnel who handle them, with resulting statistics being released to Congress and the public appropriately carving out privacy protected and medical specific information. If the rated personnel fall below four stars, they are reviewed by dedicated and independent accountability enforcement personnel under clear and defined review standards.  “It sounds a little chilling to think a veteran could rate someone on an app and there could be consequences to their job. But think of it this way: regular people have more power to hold their Uber drivers accountable for their rides than veterans do for their life and death health care.

Among aspects of a detailed preventive plan Qudrat authored, Qudrat would require the Department of Defense to conduct “real and meaningful” mental-health assessments before servicemembers are separated from the military.  Qudrat served in Afghanistan as a Department of Defense civilian official for approximately a year and half. He worked side by side with the U.S. military, diplomats, law enforcement, intelligence community, and a range of inter-agency civilians.  Omar saw firsthand the effects war had on U.S. personnel.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 6, 2018)

Justafan said:


> Don’t let the door hit tu in the ass.  Over 100 years of illegal immigration and somehow we keep moving up the list.  California is only behind the US, China, Japan, and Germany.  Think about that.  I call that scoreboard!


Yes,
*EXODUS: California lost more residents to other states than got last year...*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 6, 2018)

Justafan said:


> But you don’t have the balls to even admit that you’ve benefited financially (at a minimum) from the undocumented.


Is it your goal to benefit minimally?  Probably not the goal of illegals


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 6, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Is it your goal to benefit minimally?  Probably not the goal of illegals


And this is the guy says I'm angry?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 6, 2018)

Justafan said:


> Don’t let the door hit tu in the ass.  Over 100 years of illegal immigration and somehow we keep moving up the list.  California is only behind the US, China, Japan, and Germany.  Think about that.  I call that scoreboard!


Previously posted, but well worth sharing again.
What do you call this?

*Why is liberal California the poverty capital of America?*
By KERRY JACKSON
JAN 14, 2018 

Guess which state has the highest poverty rate in the country? Not Mississippi, New Mexico, or West Virginia, but California, where nearly one out of five residents is poor. That's according to the Census Bureau's Supplemental Poverty Measure, which factors in the cost of housing, food, utilities and clothing, and which includes noncash government assistance as a form of income.

Given robust job growth and the prosperity generated by several industries, it's worth asking why California has fallen behind, especially when the state's per-capita GDP increased approximately twice as much as the U.S. average over the five years ending in 2016 (12.5%, compared with 6.27%).

It's not as though California policymakers have neglected to wage war on poverty. Sacramento and local governments have spent massive amounts in the cause. Several state and municipal benefit programs overlap with one another; in some cases, individuals with incomes 200% above the poverty line receive benefits. California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments and "other public welfare," according to the Census Bureau. California, with 12% of the American population, is home today to about one in three of the nation's welfare recipients.

*The generous spending, then, has not only failed to decrease poverty; it actually seems to have made it worse.*


In the late 1980s and early 1990s, some states — principally Wisconsin, Michigan, and Virginia — initiated welfare reform, as did the federal government under President Clinton and a Republican Congress. Tied together by a common thread of strong work requirements, these overhauls were a big success: Welfare rolls plummeted and millions of former aid recipients entered the labor force.

The state and local bureaucracies that implement California's antipoverty programs, however, resisted pro-work reforms. In fact, California recipients of state aid receive a disproportionately large share of it in no-strings-attached cash disbursements. It's as though welfare reform passed California by, leaving a dependency trap in place. Immigrants are falling into it: 55% of immigrant families in the state get some kind of means-tested benefits, compared with just 30% of natives.

Self-interest in the social-services community may be at fault. As economist William A. Niskanen explained back in 1971, public agencies seek to maximize their budgets, through which they acquire increased power, status, comfort and security. To keep growing its budget, and hence its power, a welfare bureaucracy has an incentive to expand its "customer" base. With 883,000 full-time-equivalent state and local employees in 2014, California has an enormous bureaucracy. Many work in social services, and many would lose their jobs if the typical welfare client were to move off the welfare rolls.

Further contributing to the poverty problem is California's housing crisis. More than four in 10 households spent more than 30% of their income on housing in 2015. A shortage of available units has driven prices ever higher, far above income increases. And that shortage is a direct outgrowth of misguided policies.

"Counties and local governments have imposed restrictive land-use regulations that drove up the price of land and dwellings," explains analyst Wendell Cox. "Middle-income households have been forced to accept lower standards of living while the less fortunate have been driven into poverty by the high cost of housing." The California Environmental Quality Act, passed in 1971, is one example; it can add $1 million to the cost of completing a housing development, says Todd Williams, an Oakland attorney who chairs the Wendel Rosen Black & Dean land-use group. CEQA costs have been known to shut down entire homebuilding projects. CEQA reform would help increase housing supply, but there's no real movement to change the law.

Extensive environmental regulations aimed at reducing carbon dioxide emissions make energy more expensive, also hurting the poor. By some estimates, California energy costs are as much as 50% higher than the national average. Jonathan A. Lesser of Continental Economics, author of a 2015 Manhattan Institute study, "Less Carbon, Higher Prices," found that "in 2012, nearly 1 million California households faced … energy expenditures exceeding 10% of household income. In certain California counties, the rate of energy poverty was as high as 15% of all households." A Pacific Research Institute study by Wayne Winegarden found that the rate could exceed 17% of median income in some areas.

Looking to help poor and low-income residents, California lawmakers recently passed a measure raising the minimum wage from $10 an hour to $15 an hour by 2022 — but a higher minimum wage will do nothing for the 60% of Californians who live in poverty and don't have jobs. And research indicates that it could cause many who do have jobs to lose them. A Harvard University study found evidence that "higher minimum wages increase overall exit rates for restaurants" in the Bay Area, where more than a dozen cities and counties, including San Francisco, have changed their minimum-wage ordinances in the last five years. "Estimates suggest that a one-dollar increase in the minimum wage leads to a 14% increase in the likelihood of exit for a 3.5-star restaurant (which is the median rating)," the report says. These restaurants are a significant source of employment for low-skilled and entry-level workers.

Apparently content with futile poverty policies, Sacramento lawmakers can turn their attention to what historian Victor Davis Hanson aptly describes as a fixation on "remaking the world." The political class wants to build a costly and needless high-speed rail system; talks of secession from a United States presided over by Donald Trump; hired former attorney general Eric H. Holder Jr. to "resist" Trump's agenda; enacted the first state-level cap-and-trade regime; established California as a "sanctuary state" for illegal immigrants; banned plastic bags, threatening the jobs of thousands of workers involved in their manufacture; and is consumed by its dedication to "California values." All this only reinforces the rest of America's perception of an out-of-touch Left Coast, to the disservice of millions of Californians whose values are more traditional, including many of the state's poor residents.

*With a permanent majority in the state Senate and the Assembly, a prolonged dominance in the executive branch and a weak opposition, California Democrats have long been free to indulge blue-state ideology while paying little or no political price. The state's poverty problem is unlikely to improve while policymakers remain unwilling to unleash the engines of economic prosperity that drove California to its golden years.*


http://www.latimes.com/opinion/op-ed/la-oe-jackson-california-poverty-20180114-story.html


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 6, 2018)

*California has the 5th largest economy in the world yet leads the nation in poverty and homelessness*






Homeless encampments along San Pedro Street in Skid Row area Wednesday, August 12, 2015, Los Angeles, CA. Photo by Steve McCrank/Staff Photographer
By SAL RODRIGUEZ | letters@ocregister.com | Orange County Register
PUBLISHED: May 4, 2018 at 5:14 pm | UPDATED: May 4, 2018 at 6:26 pm


California’s gross domestic product surpassed $2.7 trillion in 2017, reports the Associated Press, an output with places California’s economy ahead of the United Kingdom’s.

California now has the distinction of having the worlds fifth largest economy, a distinction it last held in 2002. According to the AP, California’s economy in recent years has ranked as low as 10th, which it reached in 2012.

While strong economic growth is certainly welcomed news, for far too many Californians, higher GDP numbers have yet to translate to greater prosperity.

In fact, according to the Census Bureau’s Supplemental poverty measure, one in five Californians live in poverty, 20.4 percent to be exact, compared to a national average of 14.7 percent, the highest rate of poverty in the nation.

By extension, California also has the distinction of having the highest child poverty rate in the nation, with an average of 22.8 percent of California’s children living in poverty in 2013-15, including 5.1 percent living in “deep poverty.”

On top of it all, California is also the home of a quarter of the country’s homeless.

It is unconscionable that a state can be as wealthy and purportedly progressive as California is and yet fail as much as California does.

But while some might see the disconnect and see a need for more government meddling and more government spending, perhaps we would be better off assessing why it is that a wealthy state like California with a state government that spends as much as California’s finds itself in the position it is.

*We already know that even when California has the money and the mandate to spend money on particular problems, government officials always seem to find a way to mishandle things. We know that much of California’s job creation is for low-wage work, and that superficial minimum wage hikes will only do so much good for people fortunate to get jobs while other jobs get lost as a consequence. And we know that California’s regulatory and taxation environment stifles housing production and job creation alike.*

And don’t get me started on the recent push for farcical “solutions” like rent control.

Perhaps putting less trust and power in government to solve all of our problems is the way forward. If a government as large and well-financed as California’s hasn’t solved the problems of poverty and homelessness, and in many ways only make the problems worse, then maybe bigger government isn’t the solution.

https://www.ocregister.com/2018/05/04/california-has-the-5th-largest-economy-in-the-world-yet-leads-the-nation-in-poverty-and-homelessness/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 6, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> *California has the 5th largest economy in the world yet leads the nation in poverty and homelessness*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lion making it rain in lala land.
Facts are a bitch.


----------



## nononono (Nov 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I can take a hint, you me and the resident plumber will have to get together before Christmas.


Send Beef Jerky......


----------



## nononono (Nov 6, 2018)

*This is exactly what I was talking about.....*

https://www.ocregister.com/2018/10/05/business-owner-cited-by-city-of-santa-ana-for-debris-left-by-homeless-people/


*I just cannot believe the NON ACCOUNTABILITY in ALL cities, it's just unbelievable !

Citing a Business Owner for debris left on a sidewalk by homeless people that the City 
complacently encourages.....

That is BIZARRO WORLD at it's best.....Uncalled for and unbelievable...!

And California wonders why people WITH money are leaving in droves !*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 6, 2018)

nononono said:


> *This is exactly what I was talking about.....*
> 
> https://www.ocregister.com/2018/10/05/business-owner-cited-by-city-of-santa-ana-for-debris-left-by-homeless-people/
> 
> ...


I donʻt wonder that at all.  Iʻve seen the dumb shit code enforcement folks in San Diego operate when they shouldnʻt and not operate when they should.


----------



## nononono (Nov 6, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I donʻt wonder that at all.  Iʻve seen the dumb shit code enforcement folks in San Diego operate when they shouldnʻt and not operate when they should.


*100 % !*

*I could go on for paragraphs about the stupidity AND corruption*
*involved in Cities Code Enforcement " Shenanigans " ....*
*I don't anyone else to cry but me.....*


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 8, 2018)

Justafan said:


> Don’t let the door hit tu in the ass.  Over 100 years of illegal immigration and somehow we keep moving up the list.  California is only behind the US, China, Japan, and Germany.  Think about that.  I call that scoreboard!


Last time I checked I didn't live in the Bay Area.


----------

